
Ask HN: In-depth posts on interesting topics? - tutrec
I usually spend about two hours every day doing research. Mostly, I do books; spending a few weeks or months on a topic. From time to time I have a free day, or I want to dip my foot in the water and see if I like the temperature before jumping in.<p>I’m looking for in-depth tutorials, posts, and even short books, that can be completed in less than a day (or two), and offer a decent exploration of the topic they’re dealing with.<p>Some examples I liked:<p>- ANNs: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;karpathy.github.io&#x2F;neuralnets&#x2F;<p>- Music Generation: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teropa.info&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2016&#x2F;07&#x2F;28&#x2F;javascript-systems-music.html<p>- Logs: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;engineering.linkedin.com&#x2F;distributed-systems&#x2F;log-what-every-software-engineer-should-know-about-real-time-datas-unifying)<p>- Encoding: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kunststube.net&#x2F;encoding&#x2F;
======
cuu508
Apache Kafka documentation is an interesting read even if you do not plan to
use it:
[https://kafka.apache.org/documentation/#design](https://kafka.apache.org/documentation/#design)

------
itamarst
ACM Computing Surveys. Typically I find title and then google to get the PDF.

Lots of variety, so there's probably something for everyone. And there's some
real gems (e.g.
[http://opera.ucsd.edu/paper/csur15-survey.pdf](http://opera.ucsd.edu/paper/csur15-survey.pdf)).

------
arrmn
This isn't probably something that can be done in one day but it's still a
good tutorial [https://ruslanspivak.com/lsbasi-
part1/](https://ruslanspivak.com/lsbasi-part1/)

